# cell phones...



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello All,

I am curious about the cell phone services available in Dubai. I'm not sure if I want to get a pre-paid phone or a contracted phone.

What are the pros and cons for each in Dubai (I know what they are in the US, but I wonder if and how it may be different over there). 

What is the process for getting a phone? Many people tell me I should look into a Blackberry? 

Please advise 

Thanks for your help...Cats:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have a look at the tariffs for Blackberrys, on du and etisalat's website, you can't get a contract phone (pay in arrears) unless you have a residents visa (I'm 99% sure maybe someone can confirm). You can use pay as you go though. The charges for voice and text are the same, dunno about data.

All phones sold here are unlocked (with just a couple of exceptions) so any sim will work on them.


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

*hmmmm...*

Thanks for the advise Andy...Cats :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of blackberry offers from Du and Etisalat. I would suggest you get yourself a pre-paid card once you get here and then once you're well settled and have your residence visa, can apply for the billed one. 
I'm not sure if you will be travelling often or not for work, but the prepaid card has roaming facilities while you don't get that on the contracted one unless you or your company (if they provide you with a sim) pay a deposit.
Personally, although I have a contracted sim, I prefer the prepaid option since it's easier to manage phone expenses.


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Lots of blackberry offers from Du and Etisalat. I would suggest you get yourself a pre-paid card once you get here and then once you're well settled and have your residence visa, can apply for the billed one.
> I'm not sure if you will be travelling often or not for work, but the prepaid card has roaming facilities while you don't get that on the contracted one unless you or your company (if they provide you with a sim) pay a deposit.
> Personally, although I have a contracted sim, I prefer the prepaid option since it's easier to manage phone expenses.


thanks a lot for the info... this forum & you guys rock...


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Another question...*



pamela0810 said:


> Lots of blackberry offers from Du and Etisalat. I would suggest you get yourself a pre-paid card once you get here and then once you're well settled and have your residence visa, can apply for the billed one.
> I'm not sure if you will be travelling often or not for work, but the prepaid card has roaming facilities while you don't get that on the contracted one unless you or your company (if they provide you with a sim) pay a deposit.
> Personally, although I have a contracted sim, I prefer the prepaid option since it's easier to manage phone expenses.


The only traveling I will be doing will be recreational and only a few times a year. I'm not a big telephone user, but it will be my primary phone. I do use the internet, facebook and email A LOT!!!! so In your opinion which is more worthwhile...prepaid or contract.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

catsplay2 said:


> The only traveling I will be doing will be recreational and only a few times a year. I'm not a big telephone user, but it will be my primary phone. I do use the internet, facebook and email A LOT!!!! so In your opinion which is more worthwhile...prepaid or contract.


I would buy a prepaid card as soon as I arrive as it makes me accessible immediately. That's the beauty of technology eh?! 
Once you've settled in, then you can go ahead and get a contract sim after your residence visa is processed. You will need a different subscription for the internet and can get that from Etisalat and Du as well. Also, depending on where you choose to live, there are some areas in Dubai (Emirates Hills) where Du has a monopoly over the internet and land lines.
Good luck with your move! It's hot out here!! 
PS: I love your signature!


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I would buy a prepaid card as soon as I arrive as it makes me accessible immediately. That's the beauty of technology eh?!
> Once you've settled in, then you can go ahead and get a contract sim after your residence visa is processed. You will need a different subscription for the internet and can get that from Etisalat and Du as well. Also, depending on where you choose to live, there are some areas in Dubai (Emirates Hills) where Du has a monopoly over the internet and land lines.
> Good luck with your move! It's hot out here!!
> PS: I love your signature!


Thanks Pam, for the luck and the compliment.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

If you're bringing a phone from the states that would help.
Blackberrys are good here. They don't really subsidize the phone if you sign a contract.
They'll just throw in some extras and maybe credit you for a couple months (du).

If you're bringing a phone, buy a wasel prepaid card for 75 Dhs at the etisalat counter in the airport right after the eye test and before you get your bags.
People are going to want your mobile number for everything so it'll be nice to tell em you have one.

What Andy Capps said was right: to get a contract you need a residence visa.
Depending on who you work for, this can takes weeks and weeks.
You're going to want a phone in that time. 
Buy a prepaid first. Buy a prepaid. Buy a prepaid.

After that, who cares? You'll have been here for while, checked out the stores in the mall to see what they're selling and for how much, and you can make a properly informed consumer decision at that time.
Get used to just going with the flow here. Makes life a lot more tolerable...

And from one American to another: they're called "mobiles" or "mobile phones" here, not cellphones. Yeah, you'll get looks calling it a cell or a cellphone.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

> And from one American to another: they're called "mobiles" or "mobile phones" here, not cellphones. Yeah, you'll get looks calling it a cell or a cellphone.


LOL! Is that why I get the weird stares?!  I call it Cell phone!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> LOL! Is that why I get the weird stares?!  I call it Cell phone!


Yeah that could be one of the reasons 
I said cell phone to somebody the other day and I think they purposely didn't answer me until I rephrased it as a mobile phone!


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info xpatusa...and the heads up. I can now avoid a potential cell/mobile faux pas.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey... Welcome to Dubai. You can go for a pre paid connection.. either DU or Etisalat (service providers ) and here it is very easy to recharge. I feel prepaid is more cost effective and there are some scheme for DU where you will get Top up for each re charge.

rgds/Kriss


----------

